# Processor Model Unknown!



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello. I just bought a new computer recently and vista or www.systemrequirementslab.com doesn't recognize the processor I have. It says model unknown. The CPU I bought is AMD X2 6000+ dual core. Why doesnt it recognize it? HELP! Thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Vista & Sys Requirements Lab will not recognise your processor if your bios does not recognise it first.
Either update your bios, or check the cpu support list for your motherboard to ascertain if the processor is compatible with your system.
Post the name of your motherboard here if you like and we will check it out.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I got the ASUS M2N-E Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra MCP ATX AMD Motherboard , if that was what you were asking for.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, if your bios is older than 0602, then you should update it, otherwise it will not recognise the processor.
(The most recent bios is 0802).
Using Asus Update is the easiest way and both that and the latest bios are available to download from here....
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

You can find out which bios revision you have by by going to Start> All Programs> Accessories> System Tools> System Information
There, at System Summary you will see an entry like this:
bios version/date 0602 02/05/2007


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

It says 0502 12/4/2006. So I'm guessing I should update. i also checked my bios and it also says unknown model. What am I suppose to download on that website? (I'm new to updating bios, dont know much about it)


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Please only do this if you are confident.
go to the site and you will see some drop-down boxes. Choose:=
Motherboard
Socket AM2
M2N-E
Now click search.
You then have a list of downloads. Download and save the latest BIOS file.
Remember where you saved it to.
Next, choose Utilities from the download categories and download/save Asus Update. Unzip it and the bios file.
Install Asus Update and Run the program.
It will give you options on how you wish to update your bios.
Choose to update from file, and it will ask where the file is.
Point to the bios folder you have just unzipped and then follow the instructions, which are quick and easy.
If in any doubt about any part of this, stop and post a question to us, or have someone more comfortable with bios stuff to do it for you.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Are you confident enough?

Once updated and rebooted, press F2 or Delete or whatever you press to enter the bios setup and load the bios defaults.
Only make changes for essentials you've added yourself like usb keybd e.g.
Save & exit.
Next step is to update all your drivers. LOL


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I downloaded 0802 and then went under utilities and dont see Asus Update anywhere. I am, what would happen if something goes wrong? :x


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, choosing the utilities tab from the top bar it's the third one down:
Version 7.08.01


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, the only thing that can go wrong is you have the wrong bios for your motherboard.
So as long as you are 100% sure you have an Asus M2N-E , then all will be ok.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok. I'll post a picture to be sure.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

It does that a lot, apparently very busy. Sometimes it takes hours for them to get their act together.
Are you nervous?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Post a picture of what?


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

To be sure, do the picture look good on what I'm downloading?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Yes ,that's it.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok so after I'm done with this you said I have to update all my other drivers, these would include which ones exactly?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

I was only joking.
Follow the instructions of the Asus Update exactly and Remember to enter the bios setup to load defaults when your pc restarts after updating.

Once you've done this I'll advise you on other updates you may want to consider.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Haha that wasnt funny!  Oh and I don't quite understand the "Remember to enter the bios setup to load defaults" step. Sorry for all these questions and such, but I appreciate your help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

When you restart after updating, press F2 or Delete to enter the bios setup.
(It tells you on screen during start-up what button to press, but you have to be quick.)
Once into the bios setup, find the option to load bios defaults and do so.
The only things you may need to change is usb support if you're using a wireless desktop set or settings for RAID hard disk drives or if you've installed your own video card and it needs specific settings.
Defaults are ok as long as you have'nt added fancy components to your system; the bios auto-detects most stuff.
Save & exit.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

The computer came with components already in it like the graphic card and such. So just do the bios defaults and thats it?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Yes, that sounds fine........go for it!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Is your processor being recognised now?


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

Yep. Thanks!


----------



## hwaseng (Oct 22, 2010)

hi ? please help..i bought processor AMD Athlon™ X2 Processor 3.0GHz True Dual-Core Design 2.0MB Total Cache Socket AM3 w/ Heat Sink Fan...

the problem is.. when i run dxdiag. It says there 
Processor: AMD Processor model unknown, MMX, 3dNow(2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz

my mother board is ASUS M2N-VM DVI... help??? pleasee.. tnx..
how can i fix this...


----------

